# EMS affairs..?



## dslprod (Dec 15, 2008)

co worker - why do u want to be in EMS, those people have affairs with each other 

me - LOL where did u hear such a thing ? 

co worker - i dunno but thats what i hear about those people 

me - um... okay  ...


----------



## NJN (Dec 15, 2008)

That's....ah..... interesting information.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 15, 2008)

You know, my husband said something similar to me.  Where do they find this stuff!!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> You know, my husband said something similar to me.  Where do they find this stuff!!!!



TV shows like Third Watch.:glare:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> You know, my husband said something similar to me.  Where do they find this stuff!!!!



Chat rooms, EMS conventions and legal briefs of the newspaper. 

R/r 911


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

they say it because its true. maybe not at your service, but industry wide, yeah theres a lot of sneaky bedroom activity going around. at least thats been my experiences and observations.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 15, 2008)

Rescue Me - Gavin is my hero...


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> You know, my husband said something similar to me. Where do they find this stuff!!!!


 
Public EMS forums.   

This forum has had a few threads and another popular forum just ran a poll on the topic.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 16, 2008)

mmmmm... Jimmy Doherty.....  DEEE-Lightful!!!..... and Bosco, especially when he was angry.....

Now if only my FF and Cops could be half that yummilicious!


----------



## imurphy (Dec 16, 2008)

EMS: Every Marrige Suffers


----------



## katgrl2003 (Dec 16, 2008)

imurphy said:


> EMS: Every Marrige Suffers



I always heard it as:

Extra-Marital Sex

-Kat


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 16, 2008)

Workplace affairs are hardly the exclusive domain of EMS.  I don't think its prevalence is any more --or less-- than any other field.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 16, 2008)

41 Duck said:


> Workplace affairs are hardly the exclusive domain of EMS. I don't think its prevalence is any more --or less-- than any other field.
> 
> 
> Later!
> ...


 
except that most other career fields donjt have overnight slumber parties at locations other than the involveds' houses and motels(i.e. the station).


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 16, 2008)

41 Duck said:


> Workplace affairs are hardly the exclusive domain of EMS. I don't think its prevalence is any more --or less-- than any other field.
> 
> 
> Later!
> ...


 
Other professionals don't post it on a public forum or put up polls to see how many others are doing it too.


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 16, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Other professionals don't post it on a public forum or put up polls to see how many others are doing it too.



Key word in there, no?


Later!

--Coop


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> mmmmm... Jimmy Doherty.....  DEEE-Lightful!!!..... and Bosco, especially when he was angry.....
> 
> Now if only my FF and Cops could be half that yummilicious!



GOOOOOOD LORD Bosco and Jimmy... WHHHHEW! :wacko:


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> I always heard it as:
> 
> Extra-Marital Sex
> 
> -Kat



Ohhh I've hread that one before...

But you know, in all those office type shows everyone is always sleeping with each other. Then you have Grey's Anatomy and ER. Media likes adrenaline and sex. Oooh and don't forget EMS/FF and alcoholics.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 17, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Other professionals don't post it on a public forum or put up polls to see how many others are doing it too.



Good heavens, our reputation! We were incompetent ambulance drivers before, but ever since you people let the cat out of the bag, we're incompetent ambulance drivers who are all sleeping around! The scandal!

On a somewhat related note, _The Blood of Strangers_ by Frank Huyler is a good read, and it's delivered in bite-sized anecdotes.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay, I just reviewed in my head who my co-workers are in EMS.. and all I can say is .. "Ewwwww"


----------



## dslprod (Dec 17, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Okay, I just reviewed in my head who my co-workers are in EMS.. and all I can say is .. "Ewwwww"




that bad huh ? LOL h34r:


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 17, 2008)

dslprod said:


> that bad huh ? LOL h34r:



Probably just a matter of familiarity breeding contempt.. LOL...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2008)

*You're all related, BC?*

Oh, wait...I thought you said "familialarity"!.

Didn't happen in my services. Women were too smart.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 19, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Oh, wait...I thought you said "familialarity"!.
> 
> Didn't happen in my services. Women were too smart.



We're not all related. My friend and I refer to ourselves as "The New DNA" Seriously, community to the west of us has had some issues because of the finite gene pool.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 19, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Okay, I just reviewed in my head who my co-workers are in EMS.. and all I can say is .. "Ewwwww"



ROFL!!

(How come I gotta enter more than 10 characters?<_<)


----------



## Buzz (Dec 19, 2008)

MedicMeJJB said:


> Oooh and don't forget EMS/FF and alcoholics.



Yeah... one of the most popular places for private EMS to post in my area is behind a particular liquor store. On one particular night, there were five units stationed back there (two from my company, the other three were from different ones). It would look quite bad if someone were to unknowingly take a photo and claim drinking on the job, even if we technically park behind a pathology lab, and that liquor store is extremely friendly to emergency service personnel. Just as many police frequent the thing as EMS.


----------



## bls4life (Dec 21, 2008)

i have to agree that's is interesting


----------



## mhink3989 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to say i have learned that EVERYBODY is sleeping together in EMS...even if their not. Its like a Hot topic of converstaion, it starts amusement among the crews to concoct who could possibly be sleeping with who this week. I hate it...its drama.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 29, 2009)

That gives new meaning to "job satisfaction" for sure. 

I am sure that there is some affairs, I hear rumors of them all the time, but I agree there may be little substance to many of them having been wrongly targeted by a few.


----------



## mhink3989 (Jan 29, 2009)

oh i'm not saying i'm completley innocent here 
its just the rumors fly around like wild fire up in my Valley which is what these 5 towns are refferred to as and its rediculous...its a new person every week with these people! some of its actually humorous


----------



## daedalus (Jan 29, 2009)

I just found out my partner has slept with four different EMTs at our station.

(mods can remove if not appropriate)

Trying to provide objective data...


----------



## Aidey (Jan 30, 2009)

I met my boyfriend at the dept we both volunteered for and we dated for 3 years until I moved. We kept it pretty quiet though, our chief didn't even know until right before I left. I know there was some hanky-panky going on there, but instances were few and far between, and I never knew of any one cheating. 

Now, where I went on my MICP internship they had a on-duty death because of cheating. 2 partners started sleeping together, the woman's husband became suspicious, found some sort of proof, then tracked down the ambulance one day and shot them both. Eventually they were dispatched to a call and when they didn't respond dispatch sent a police car out to investigate. I also heard about a few other partners who would get busy in their ambulances while on shift.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

I once told my partner that the news that I had for him would be enough to make him have an affair with me.... interesting as we are both straight males.

I met my wife when I transferred to her rescue squad, and yes the jokes started about how we did more than just cut cars together (A psycho that thought the wife and him were dating thought I was cutting his grass - interesting in managing his issues).

But on a more serious note, about EMS affairs and love issues, I was sitting in the lunch room the other day (doing a med/surg rotation for my nursing degree), and in the paper there was a story about a paramedic from the state ambulance service over here.

Turns out his girlfriend (an RN) decided to leave said paramedic after a long argument, he stalked her for a while, and she took out a restraining order. So, he thought it would be a good idea to try and strangle her. And if that was not enough, he thought a dose of morph would be enough to not only ease the pain of his psychological issues, but also end his life.

Fortunately, the ex got away, and called the police, who also activated the ambulance and shot him with narcan for the morph overdose. It turns out he suspected her of cheating.

Long story short, he was sentenced to prison last week for attempted murder.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a copy of the article:

A WELL-KNOWN Newcastle paramedic, celebrated for his work including during the Newcastle earthquake, has pleaded guilty to the attempted strangulation murder of his former partner at her New Lambton home.

David Charles Higgins, 48, was arraigned in Newcastle District Court yesterday on one count of attempting to strangle Leanne Egan with intent to murder her.


"I plead guilty," Higgins, dressed in a black suit, blue shirt and blue tie, told Judge Ralph Coolahan from the dock.


He also asked Judge Coolahan to take into account on sentence one count of maliciously damaging the St James Road home by fire.


Evidence tendered during committal proceedings in Newcastle Local Court last year said Higgins lured Ms Egan to the home the day of the attack, on December 12, 2007, with a lie concerning a child he was caring for.


There, he bashed her, jumped on her neck and attempted to choke her and strangle her with a skirt, before setting the house on fire and injecting himself with morphine, the court heard.


In a statement to police, Ms Egan, a nurse, said Higgins had lied throughout their relationship, including about his age, marital status and family situation.


Higgins and Ms Egan, 35, split up in early 2007. He allegedly threatened she would "regret this decision" and "I'll make sure you pay". Later that year she twice changed the locks after Higgins stole keys and began turning up at the house when she wasn't home.


Higgins, of Kings Road, New Lambton, was due to stand trial after he pleaded not guilty in the same court in September. His barrister, Terrence Healey, had flagged that mental health and "pharmacological" issues would be raised.


Mr Healey said yesterday he expected to tender a number of reports to the court on sentence.


He said a Crown psychiatrist was also preparing evidence about factors impacting on Higgins's behaviour the day of the incident.


Mr Healey said he would also call a number of witnesses to give evidence on Higgins's prior good character and the good work he had done, including as an ambulance officer.


Higgins was once known as the face of the ambulance service after he climbed bravely through the collapsed Newcastle Workers Club looking for survivors in the hours after the earthquake struck in 1989. He won awards in 1999 for pulling a speedway driver out of his burning vehicle at Newcastle Speedway two years earlier.


The case was adjourned to April 8. Higgins is in custody.


----------

